# Lazy Dog Days



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I took a bunch of shots a few weeks ago... that I love and wanted to share. In this first one the boys decided to share a chair. There are two of these chairs in our sun room on either side of a little table and usually I go in there and each dog is sitting in his own chair (jassy on the right, cashy on the left) curled up identically, or head resting on an arm identically. But on this day I guess Cash decided to invade Jasper's space. DO YOU HAVE LAZY DAY PICTURES TO SHARE?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and these were a series of Jasper --same day different lounging opportunity. Poor Cashy alas, he is black and harder to photograph.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love that 3rd pic -, such a sweet face.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Missy these are all so good! I especially love the 3rd one down with the red pillow of Jasper looking straight ahead! What a precious face!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and here are few of my youngest Cash... sorry buddy you look better if the pictures are outside.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, I love all the pics of your boys! Makes me want to take a nap on your couch right now :couch2:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great profile pic of Cash!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The pictures are so cute, i love that they shared the chair in the sun!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love those photos Missy. It's exhausting being a pampered pet on those long winter days. Yawn . . .


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe Missy - so cute. Wish I was there to relax in your sunroom - looks wonderful!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

my lazy boy...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

Great pics of Jas and Cash.. I didnt even realize Cash had white on his feet and belly!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jassy and Cash look great being lazy! 

Billy looks like he's completely at peace where he is.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Don't sometimes wish you were a Hav?
hahahaha! Loving life and not a care in the world!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Missy! I didn't realize Cash had so much white on him! Cute!

Do your boys really sit in the chair together like that? I wish mine did. Scout would like to, but Lincoln still doesn't like it. I guess it would help if Scout didn't sit down with his butt in Lincoln's face too....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys are great!!! who else could I show so many pictures too without getting "the rolling of the eyes!!!" (is there a emoticon for that?) 

Maryam, come on over-- there's usually enough room on the living room couch for a human and one or two Havs.

Marie, sorry, the boys have taken over the sun room, two chairs, two dogs, no room for us anymore. (we call it a sun room- but it's really a breezeway/mudroom) I guess that's why we can't get a third no room for a third chair. 

Amanda, Jane, they rarely relax together. Like Scout, Cash would like too but Jasper usually moves. That's why I had to run and get the Camera. 

Yup. Cash has a white belly and paws- he looks like he's wearing a tux with a ruffled shirt and spats. we thought of calling him Tux, but I had a mutt named tux when I was a kid who ran away.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing like a weekend on the couch!!!
What great pictures. I've always known that in my next life I was coming back as a dog. After listening to all of you and seeing all of the pictures....I'm coming back as any one of your Havs. These dogs eat better than I do, live better than I do...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, lovely pictures!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill, looks like your's live a good life too. so so cute.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I love all the picturs of Jasper and Cash.

You could of just got some really good shots of me and the boys about 10 min. ago, we just woke up from a 2 hr nap on the couch together... It's the rain yup the rain makes me tired.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful photos of Jasper and Cash Missy! I love the profile shots.

I wish I could get my two to sit still like that on the couch together  It happens so rarely, usually they are chasing each other around over toys or flossies!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Missy, as always you get such fabulous shots of Cash and Jasper! Just beautiful. I wish you could come over here and take some of Tessa 

Jill, Tess and Cody look like 2 peas in a pod; so cute with those half-mast eyes!

Mary, cutie-pie Billy looks like he's enjoying a belly rub 

Now, if I can actually catch a rare moment with Tessa being lazy I might be able to get a good shot, lol.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are my favorite photos from last week. I was busy cleaning the floors and everyone was nice enough to let me clean them. Dora in her favorite spot!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww those are great Amanda. How kind of everyone to lift their feet!! LOL


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I enjoyed all the pictures! Put a big smile on my face


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Amanda, isn't it great how nice everyone is to LET you clean the floor?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute pictures! 

Here's my lazy girl


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those were soo cute....My little one is all black so I will have to work on my photographry skills to get some good ones of her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

What a sweet picture of your DH and Dora . . . and Kara, Ms. Gucci looks mighty comfortable on that cushy ottoman, but then again I would be too. Ya have to love them.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What great pictures! They are making me sleepy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwww..... Missy, they look soooo relaxed. What great shots! I love the one of Jas yawning on the couch. What a rough day! lol I, too, didn't realize Cash had that much white under him. Too cute. 

Gucci girl looks so very comfy on that ottoman. Great picture, Kara!

Jill, those two are way too relaxed. Must be the great life they lead over at your house now. 

Amanda, Dora is in heaven, isn't she? Care to come over and do my floors too?? Huh ? lol

What an adorable shot of Billy! Sweet!

Here are some of Ricky and Sammy taken last month. They often snooze on the couch together and they just love the old body pillow I keep on there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Marj, Your boys a beautiful. I know that Cash looks more like Ricky- but the expression on Sammy's face in the 2nd photo is as if he could be Cash. I get that look a lot.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Missy. 

I have a lot of 'lazy day' pictures of the guys. lol When Ricky snoozes, he's totally squishable, like a teddy bear. Sammy will just open his eyes and look around once in a while, before plopping back down. 

If you want to see the images larger, just click on them.

I totally love looking at the pics in this thread. Thanks for starting it, Missy! eace:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Guess you could say these guys "Hav" the life. Great photos everyone.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, I'm ready for a nap now...  Great shots, everyone! Not sure if I can contribute any, though, since Tori will always get up as soon as she sees me w/the camera :frusty:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Molly...Quilt Potato*

Molly LOVES to be a quilt-potato! It's almost impossible to make the bed, because she really thinks that smoothing the sheets and quilts are an invitation for her!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maureen, have I told you how much I love your furry little Dalmation Molly!!! 
I love her spots!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Stinkin' adorable everyone! I'll post some pics of Miss Posh snoozing soon. Just like the carpenter who couldn't build a house for his family, I'm the photographer who never takes any pictures of her family. Shame on me!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Maureen, have I told you how much I love your furry little Dalmation Molly!!!
> I love her spots!!!


You know, as Molly has gotten older, the black in her coat is more pronounced! When we brought her home at 3 months old, her back was completely WHITE!

Since that picture, about 7 weeks ago, her hair has grown so much, and it appears that she'll be a real salt-and-pepper once she gets more length! It's really pretty! Her EARS have also changed! They were both solid black when she was a babe!

I LOVE that Havs' coats continue to be a surprise and a new gift to look at all the time! They're the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:Great pictures everyone! Keep them coming!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, great photos of Gucci. I love the one with the bear. What a sweet picture. God forbid that bear ever falls apart. That's her pacifier, isn't it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Photos of Gucci? how did I miss photos of Gucci? she is such a looker. I especially like the 3rd one Kara sprawled behind the laptop.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

And YES, the Snuggle bear is her baby and/or Mama..she nurses it every morning and occasionally at night. If something happened to snuggle bear...I'd be SCREWED!! lol,

The one of her by my laptop is her usual daytime napping position, she looks almost like that now, except..she's on her tummy at this moment and curled up. I've had a busy 'errand' day, so she was SO happy to see me come home so she could stop looking out the door and finally sleep. Poor girl won't sleep when I'm gone 

Marj, I love the pictures of your boys and Molly looks like she OWNS that bed, no? lol Don't they all! haha.

Kara


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Molly looks like she OWNS that bed, no? lol Don't they all! haha.
> Kara


See? It's obvious to EVERYONE, EXCEPT for my hub :suspicious:, that Molly takes her half out of the middle!

But it never ceases to amaze me that my hub nudges ME and tells ME to move over! :brick:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Great pictures!

Dora all snuggled with her daddy while Mom is doing her Cinderella chores 

Molly the quilt potato; too funny!

Marj, such a precious little face, it reminded me of Tessa a bit with those eyebrows.

Gucci, nursing her Snuggle Bear, how cute is that?? 

Here's a couple of Tessa. One is last week when she was recovering from her spay. She's all curled up in her crate with her blankie. The other was taken this morning. She's just started napping on the top of chairs and sofas but this chair in our sunroom doesn't have attached cushions so sometimes she falls between the cushion and the chair back. You can see in this photo how the cushion is smushing down, it's close to falling over. You should see the look on her face when it happens ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh that second picture is just priceless. Love the look on her face.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I love that second picture...such a sleepy, hair-over-one-eye, DON'T DISTURB ME! picture...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just love all the snoozing pups! Here are a few of Brady chilling. It is hard to get a picture of him with his eyes closed. He often opens his eyes as soon as I come near him. Silly boy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, that first picture of Brady is just too sweet. What a little angel!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

jan, I just love Tessa on the yellow chair-- it shows off her pretty eyes. And Karen, that first picture of Brady is just adorable. Does he often sleep in the booksleves??? how cute he made his own den.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen, awwww, how sweet is that? I love seeing him surrounded by his toys, as if he dropped from exhaustion from playing  And the step is just too funny - doesn't look too comfy does it? They can scrunch up in the strangest places!

Tessa tends to pop her eyes open too as soon as I get the camera out - or move!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Tess needs to keep the onesie on! She is so darn cute in it!

Brady has such a tough life- he can't even make it to the dog bed. He has to sleep on the shelf, exhausted with toys, etc. What a life!


----------

